# Nintendo killing many games related Online Services for Wii & DS



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 27, 2014)

​If you own either (or both!) of Nintendo's last-gen machines, and you use any kind of online service with them, now's the time to make the most of it. Because on May 20, Nintendo is pulling the plug.

Here's the list:



> Unaffected services
> 
> The following services are not affected by the termination, and will continue to be available after May 20th:
> 
> ...


 
Source


----------



## VashTS (Feb 27, 2014)

Sad news! I never really even played Mario Kart Wii enough online  RIP Wii and DS, we hardly knew ye...

At least I finally can play my collections instead of collecting.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 27, 2014)

Really? So many games that I'm sure people still play on that list, especially Mario Kart, Brawl, and Pokemon


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2014)

Nintendo reeeeeally wants people to buy a WiiU.
It's very surprising to see games like Pokemon X2/Y2 and Mario Kart wii on the list. Though I guess some wiiU Mario Kart must be coming out soon. Really it just seems like they want to shove everyone into the current gen by crippling last gen.
Or I guess they're trying to stop SOME of the money bleeding.



TyBlood13 said:


> Really? So many games that I'm sure people still play on that list, especially Mario Kart, Brawl, and Pokemon


 
Brawl died near launch actually, because it was a god awful lagfest pile of crap. I pray they smarten up for the new SSB, because Online play would be amazing if they didn't screw it up like they did Brawl.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 27, 2014)

That means a 10 day gap between Mario Kart Wii online and Mario Kart 8 online..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2014)

oh noz all the mario kart hackers/CHEATERS are gonna be pissed!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Beat me 2 it, again. GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## loco365 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, great thing about these is that the systems are hacked, so custom servers could be made. But the online Brawl community is gonna drop.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Well, great thing about these is that the systems are hacked, so custom servers could be made. But the online Brawl community is gonna drop.


 

I never could enjoy online Brawl, the lag on the servers made it unplayable for me


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I never could enjoy online Brawl, the lag on the servers made it unplayable for me


 
I actually play with a person from my own country and the lag IS bearable, it basically just depends on your and your opponents's internet connection, of course if you fight with someone from Japan you can expect a lot of lag.


----------



## Celice (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow--I mean, I always knew it would happen, but at the same time, it's so sad knowing Metroid Prime Hunters is always gonna be an empty, lonely, single player experience now :'(

Well, Dolphin had made some strides with connecting to the Wii's online infrastructure--I wonder how easy it would be to dupe a fake system for the same purposes :o


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just played brawl online, and played it for the first time ever, a few weeks ago, and I didnt really experience any lag. It felt and played just fine.

But one quick question, will DLC for other games like Just Dance and others still be available?


----------



## windwakr (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully some people start trying to preserve any content available through WFC.

Picross 3D has a ton of puzzle packs available through WFC, for example. Jam with the Band has songs, but I'm pretty those have all been preserved. I'm sure there's countless other games with stuff like this that could be lost for good.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2014)

Nintendo is kind.


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.friendcodes.com/forums/nintendo-talk/225708.htm#post2779932


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 27, 2014)

Made this thread more presentable for front page.  Carry on!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Snailface said:


> Nintendo is kind.


 
#2kind4me


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm surprised Nintendo decided to axe Poekmon Black 2 and White 2 so early. They must be really desperate to push people toward Pokebank.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2014)

The Wii and DS had online services to kill?

I guess this is news in more ways than one.


----------



## the_raging_snorlax (Feb 27, 2014)

I played brawl online like once or twice and the lag killed the fun. Mario Kart Wii was fun online, but the matchmaking wasn't very good so I came first 99% of the time, got bored of it and quit. Its disappointing that Nintendo is shutting down the Pokemon servers; I never played any Pokemon online personally, but I imagine many others do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't exactly understand this move. The Wii U as well as the 3DS were designed with backwards compatibility in mind, they can play Wii and DS games online respectively, so why cut the services for games that are still being actively used? I mean, Pokemon Black/White 2 is not an old game - it was released late 2012. I don't know, Ninty - this'll upset people. You should at least stick to the popular games - nobody's saying that you should keep unused servers online for no reason, but the big titles? C'mon.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't exactly understand this move. The Wii U as well as the 3DS were designed with backwards compatibility in mind, they can play Wii and DS games online respectively, so why cut the services for games that are still being actively used? I mean, Pokemon Black/White 2 is not an old game - it was released late 2012. I don't know, Ninty - this'll upset people. You should at least stick to the popular games - nobody's saying that you should keep unused servers online for no reason, but the big titles? C'mon.


 
Your avatar relate to your comment


----------



## placebooooo (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait, so we arent going to be able to play online through wii or ds? why are they doing this? Are we going to get these features back?! This kind of makes me mad because it reminds me of apple somehow; if you have an iphone 3gs, ipod touch 2 etc... the updates for those systems are killed and you are forced to upgrade. Yeah lots of fun, apple, oops, nintendo!


----------



## Ulieq (Feb 27, 2014)

What online services did professor layton games have?

Also, stores STILL carry more DS games than 3DS games.  It's probably not right for Nintendo to cut the services to some of the games still on the market, like mario kart or pokemon.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 27, 2014)

PS: Pokemon GTS services like PokeCheck and PokEdit will get Useless. Unless of course they upgrade to Gen6.


----------



## placebooooo (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't we, the gamers, do anything about this?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't exactly understand this move. The Wii U as well as the 3DS were designed with backwards compatibility in mind, they can play Wii and DS games online respectively, so why cut the services for games that are still being actively used?


vWii used by Wii U doesn't have WiiConnect24, so online service for Wii is already much broken.



Ulieq said:


> What online services did professor layton games have?


Additional puzzles can be downloaded from Nintendo Wi-Fi Connections (about 30 for each game).


----------



## katsup (Feb 27, 2014)

It sounds like Nintendo is going to repurpose the servers for Mario Kart 8. Ten days before it is released is plenty of time to deploy the MK8 software.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 27, 2014)

Damn, Brawl/Project M and Pokemon B/W 2 were still active too :\


----------



## Adeka (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, this honestly sucks

feels like b2w2 just came out


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I actually play with a person from my own country and the lag IS bearable, it basically just depends on your and your opponents's internet connection, of course if you fight with someone from Japan you can expect a lot of lag.


 

I often fought against a friend in West Virginia and I live on the west coast, so that was probably why. I could never get a match without lag.





2ndApex said:


> Damn, Brawl/Project M and Pokemon B/W 2 were still active too :\


 
Project: M still is AFAIK. If not that, people like me are modding the hell outta Brawl


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> *West Virgini**a*


Well there's the problem. I don't think the internet has been discovered there yet


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Well there's the problem. I don't think the internet has been discovered there yet


 

Lol, I haven't done online Brawl in years, but it can be done via the emulator, Dolphin as well, more or less, but it's tricky to set up. 

Mario Kart however, worked perfectly fine on my end, and that was against people throughout the world.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Feb 27, 2014)

So, if it's not on the list, there will still be online support, unless the publisher has already stopped it?


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 27, 2014)

N are really stupid. They release the WiiU but also release a new Wii. What did they expect? Of course the WiiU wont sell well if you also release a new version of the old console for a lot cheaper. And the Wii has so many more games than the WiiU.

I'm hoping as they are killing off the Wii they now put more effort into the WiiU and actually start getting it better. First thing they can do is enable WiiUTV as thats a feature the console comes with that still to this day doesn't work. 
Someone should find a way to make a hacked version. Whats the info the WiiUTV uses then we redirect it to our own servers. That way we can use a feature they wont enable.

Thats a real surprise that they will close the Pokemon servers. Isn't Pokemon their biggest games ever?


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

This really sucks, because any online service going down will hurt a lot of games that have lasting potential. RE: Outbreak going down was sucky and the latest revival project only happened less than a year ago, years after both US and JP servers went down.

If you want to save these online services, there's something you can do even if you can't reverse engineer stuff: get packet logs from all the games you can. For the Wii all you need is a USB ethernet adapter for the wii and either a network tap (like SharkTap) or an ethernet hub (not a switch! This part is important!). Then you can capture packets from the Wii on your computer with a program like Wireshark and hopefully give it to someone later on who can reverse engineer it.

For DS games, it'll be tougher. It might be easier to go online with an emulator and capture packets that way, but I'm not sure if DeSmuME or any other DS emulator has online support.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 27, 2014)

Wii Mini says Hi!

Even after being bullied by everyone


----------



## _v3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, this kinda sucks. I mean, it was an expected move for some of the older games like MK and AC:WW, but WHY B2W2??? The game is so new, it barely came out, same goes for BW and HGSS. They could have had atleast kept the pokemon servers up, seeing as how there's still a LOADS of people.
EDIT: Screw the android keyboard!


----------



## krzz (Feb 27, 2014)

That is totally retarded.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Feb 27, 2014)

They say Grown Men shouldn't Cry but Fudge it


----------



## Floating Seal (Feb 27, 2014)

KazoWAR said:


>





GamerSince83 said:


> They say Grown Men shouldn't Cry but Fudge it


 
What these guys said.


----------



## windwakr (Feb 27, 2014)

Toad King said:


> ...but I'm not sure if DeSmuME or any other DS emulator has online support.


 
DeSmuME does have WiFi support(but not enabled in their release builds). I'm currently using it to grab all the puzzle packs in Picross 3D. Someone needs to compile a list of games with content available through the WFC so we can start grabbing this sort of stuff.


EDIT: Would probably be a good idea to make a thread for this in the DS section.


----------



## Mewster (Feb 27, 2014)

...so if I still have a shitload of nintendo points, I have to use them on the wiishop while I still can?

nevermind, I read "affected"


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> vWii used by Wii U doesn't have WiiConnect24, so online service for Wii is already much broken.


C'mon, man - WiiConnect24 is useless. I can't think of anything useful that actually uses it, or any important gameplay feature for that matter. That said, you have a point - if it's not supported, it's not full compatibility.


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

windwakr said:


> DeSmuME does have WiFi support(but not enabled in their release builds). I'm currently using it to grab all the puzzle packs in Picross 3D. Someone needs to compile a list of games with content available through the WFC so we can start grabbing this sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Would probably be a good idea to make a thread for this in the DS section.


In that case packet captures for DS games should work just fine from the emulator so you don't need a CFW router or fancy wifi tapping hardware.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised by the shutdown of games like Pokémon, which have a ton of players even now, not to mention links between games. I'd imagine they'd want to enable some kind of third party servers to lower costs, but seems highly unlikely. 

This also shows the sad state of dedicated online servers without peer to peer gaming. At least a lot of original 90s pc games are playable thanks to p2p hosting.


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I'm honestly surprised by the shutdown of games like Pokémon, which have a ton of players even now, not to mention links between games. I'd imagine they'd want to enable some kind of third party servers to lower costs, but seems highly unlikely.
> 
> This also shows the sad state of dedicated online servers without peer to peer gaming. At least a lot of original 90s pc games are playable thanks to p2p hosting.


The thing is I'm guessing a lot of these games use P2P for the actual gameplay part and just use the central server for matchmaking and such.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I'm honestly surprised by the shutdown of games like Pokémon, which have a ton of players even now,


 
Everyone's moved on to X and Y.
The Pokemon BW online services actually shut down a long while ago with the launch of X and Y. 

With MK Wii, they want to ensure people get 8 and a Wii U.
With Brawl, well that online system never worked too well anyway.


----------



## Tomobobo (Feb 27, 2014)

I had over 4,000 wins on Mario Strikers Charged...  Great times, I'll miss WFC.

I never did understand why consoles never gave the server/client options to the players.  Even if it was a secondary way to play you could be assured that at anytime in the future you could host and play without having to go through some silly service that mucks up the whole process.

Now it seems a lot of PC titles go the same way engraving the death of each of the titles online communities.

I guess you can't expect everything to work forever, sad that xlink kai never got around to figuring out the local rsa encryption or whatever or we could at least still tunnel on download play or local wireless or whatever they called it.


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder if this has something to do with the recent problems they had when they released the Pokemon Bank stuff.  The downtime affected Wii, DS and DSi services as well as those on the 3DS and Wii U.  Perhaps they're compensating for the increased costs they just incurred, dumping the old services to save some money.

Nevertheless, though it doesn't affect me because I never really played the Wii or DS online, I feel bad for those that do.  I thought they might have supported those platforms for at least another year or two.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Project: M still is AFAIK. If not that, people like me are modding the hell outta Brawl


 

Meant the Wifi community, Project M's definitely still active and it's bigger than Brawl now


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

2ndApex said:


> Meant the Wifi community, Project M's definitely still active and it's bigger than Brawl now


 

Some of the modding that went into that project is nucking futs, ASM hacking, clone engine development, I hope they have a contingency plan.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 27, 2014)

How will the internet channel be affected?


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> How will the internet channel be affected?


 
Shouldn't be affected at all according to the news. You're good to go if you still want to use it


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 27, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Shouldn't be affected at all according to the news. You're good to go if you still want to use it


 
That's what I thought as well  so maybe remove it from the OP's post?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

Nintendo + this logic = no such logic. What fresh hell is this?


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> That's what I thought as well  so maybe remove it from the OP's post?


You mean where it says 



> The following services are *not affected* by the termination, and *will continue to be available after May 20th*:
> 
> *Internet Channel*



? 
Did it confuse you?


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 27, 2014)

It did! lol


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2014)

You guys are saying Pokemon is affected. The core players have mirgrated to Pokemon X and Y. Pokemon X and Y has already sold close to 12 million end of last year in 2 months. Not to mention better online setup, don't see anyone going back to b2/w2 for online when they own X/Y.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> That's what I thought as well  so maybe remove it from the OP's post?


 
Updated the thread title to reflect the main functions being shut down.



heartgold said:


> You guys are saying Pokemon is affected. The core players have mirgrated to Pokemon X and Y. Pokemon X and Y have already sold close to 12 million end of last year in 2 month. Not to mention better online setup, don't see anyone going back to b2/w2 for online when they own X/Y.


 
I know, right? I would never want to play Pokémon black2 online, right?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I know, right? I would never want to play Pokémon black2 online, right?


It's not very popular anymore, the community has moved on.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2014)

heartgold said:


> It's not very popular anymore, the community has moved on.


 
But isn't that the main problem with any games with server based online multiplayer? Most players will move on, but there are people who enjoy the game as is. I for one love the idea of being able to play Quake I TF with friends even though the company who made the original doesn't have anything to do with our server.

Regardless of Pokémon white's status to the major community, this is a hit for anyone wanting to try the game for retro purposes. Just like Mario Kart and many other games now. I'm not saying what you say is not true, on the contrary. But it's sad to see a lively and very working online game be made unaccessible due to a server shutdown (a server that could exist somewhere else).


----------



## weatMod (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't exactly understand this move. The Wii U as well as the 3DS were designed with backwards compatibility in mind, they can play Wii and DS games online respectively, so why cut the services for games that are still being actively used? I mean, Pokemon Black/White 2 is not an old game - it was released late 2012. I don't know, Ninty - this'll upset people. You should at least stick to the popular games - nobody's saying that you should keep unused servers online for no reason, but the big titles? C'mon.


 
this

 i was just about to post something similar before  got ninja

the new gen nintendo systems are back compatible and  ps3 is not , but we dont see sony pulling support for PSN 

this is just another  in the long line of bad decisions  that nintendo keeps on making , the whole company need restructuring , all they do is fuck up latey , where are their investors? do they care or are they just retarded

sure they dont have alot of online games but come on  everyone loves to play mariokart,  to pull online support is a bad move ,


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 27, 2014)

The only really big loss by this is Mario kart wii. Nothing else was dependant on online play imo for DS and Wii, Smash bros had awful online full of lag or tauntfest (If you ever played it online and just taunted like that, you are such a loser. Remember that) and the DS had a couple of games but the big ones such as pokemon, people will of upgraded by now. 

Companies shut down servers for games all the time and it always seems bad but you get over it and move on. If Nintendo needed to do this to save a bit of money and try and sell a few more wii-u's then fair play. If they didnt need to do this tho then they are fast approaching that #1 spot held by EA for most hated game company.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 27, 2014)

NOOOOO, Me and a friend of mine just were planning to buy Dragon Quest 9


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, they're really removing online services for Pokemon B/W?  That makes zero sense.  I mean, I know Pokemon Bank will still work, but there's so much that has to be done online for those games to really even be "complete" games.


----------



## Lestworth (Feb 27, 2014)

Rip Project M / Mario Kart Wii players, so much for playing all those hacked MKW tracks online now. 

What a shame =(


----------



## Aeter (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh lord! Not my dear pookiemanz! What will I do?! What will I do?!
#monkeydung


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 27, 2014)

Well...nintendo sure isn't pissing around when their sales are low. Hard as it may sound, it both cheapens the cost and ensures that people will get the newer versions.

...but shouldn't they at least wait until the new mario kart and smash bros are actually RELEASED before pulling the plug on the old one?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hear that?

That's the sound of Nintendo shooting themselves in the foot, _again._

I bet they're thinking that this will force users to upgrade to a Wii U/3DS.

What it will actually do is piss off their already static fanbase and force users to upgrade to their crappy little tablet games.


----------



## Arras (Feb 27, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Hear that?
> 
> That's the sound of Nintendo shooting themselves in the foot, _again._
> 
> ...


Because so many people care about online features in Nintendo games. Seriously the only somewhat notable losses are Mario Kart (which is flooded with hackers), Pokemon and Warioware DIY.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2014)

Does this mean you can't play Wii titles online anymore via Dolphin too? 

RIP Mario Kart Wii though, just about the only title I really really enjoyed. Superb game, and a real reason to buy a Wii U IMHO.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 27, 2014)

Time to start gathering save files with the dlc unlocked already.
If anyone has a save as close as possible to the beginning of the game with the DLC flags unlocked, please, now is the time for this.
I have already the one for Ni no Kuni DS (20 quests!).
I won't be able to rip the one for Solatorobo (lots of quests), or either of the four Layton games (35 new puzzles each). Dragon Quest, and Final Fantasy DS ports are missing too lots of content.

I suggest putting a thread to preserve those save files here.
They consist of only some flags activated and are entirely free of charge (except Jam With the Band(DS) and Samba de Amigo (Wii), which contains the song data and are hence copyrighted material).
Are the mods okay with this?


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 27, 2014)

For those whining about nintendo doing it, I'm wondering how many of you are actually still playing those titles.
Just a question like that. 'Cause I own a few of those titles and to be honest, I've moved on.
Still it does suck I guess.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 27, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> For those whining about nintendo doing it, I'm wondering how many of you are actually still playing those titles.
> Just a question like that. 'Cause I own a few of those titles and to be honest, I've moved on.
> Still it does suck I guess.


There's a few I still haven't _started_ playing, actually... Thankfully, DLC for the DS really isn't (except for DIY) and can always be enabled with cheat codes, but if it's not on a PC (or is online), you're not going to be able to play a full game 5 years after release anymore. Tough luck if you have a life.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 27, 2014)

This is quite exciting really, that means we can all play online one last time before the servers go off, a real send off to a fantastic generation.


----------



## Vahik (Feb 27, 2014)

will i still be  able to transfers my pokemon from pokemon black to pokemon x?

thx


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Feb 27, 2014)

nm, re-read the article, Wii Shop is not going away.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 27, 2014)

i bet it will save them countless of cents to disable all the dlc flag switchers.




Vahik said:


> will i still be able to transfers my pokemon from pokemon black to pokemon x?
> 
> thx


 
yes. but you wont be able to gts or online trade on black1/2 anymore. local trades should still work though.


----------



## Arras (Feb 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Time to start gathering save files with the dlc unlocked already.
> If anyone has a save as close as possible to the beginning of the game with the DLC flags unlocked, please, now is the time for this.
> I have already the one for Ni no Kuni DS (20 quests!).
> I won't be able to rip the one for Solatorobo (lots of quests), or either of the four Layton games (35 new puzzles each). Dragon Quest, and Final Fantasy DS ports are missing too lots of content.
> ...


Dragon Quest will be going down but Solatorobo and Final Fantasy are not on the list, so shouldn't they keep working?


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> Dragon Quest will be going down but Solatorobo and Final Fantasy are not on the list, so shouldn't they keep working?


 


All of them will be going down, without exception.
I created a thread over here, If anyone wants to help with saves, now is the time.

*Update :* Nintendo confirmed this is a global closure. Here’s a list of Nintendo of America published games that will not work over Nintendo Wi-Fi. This is not a complete list of affected titles, just the one’s Nintendo published.
Read more at http://www.siliconera.com/2014/02/26/nintendo-shutting-nintendo-wi-fi-service-wii-ds/#2mdhoStKmusueTte.99


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2014)

Why did he bold the Pokemon games? I mean, you quoted the source, there is no need to bold what you personally believe are the biggest, it feels tainted.

On a note to the topic: Nintendo are not very good with Wi-Fi services.


----------



## Coto (Feb 27, 2014)

it's been 6 years. F*** y** Nintendo for this

At least you should've had kept Pokemon BW12, given they were pretty recent. Also no mario kart wii


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 27, 2014)

Hilarious to think that in one thread everyone was complaining about how bad Nintendo online services are and, now that they are closing Wii/DS online services, everyone is crying.

Well, I guess online servers will always be eventually shutdown. Only thing to do is hope some willing people will make alternative servers


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 27, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Update : Nintendo confirmed this is a global closure. Here’s a list of Nintendo of America published games that will not work over Nintendo Wi-Fi. This is not a complete list of affected titles, just the one’s Nintendo published.


 
Here is a copy of the list of affected 1st party titles


Spoiler



Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection service for Nintendo DS and Wii to end in May

2014-02-26
As of May 20, 2014, certain online functionality offered through Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection will no longer be accessible. The discontinued services include online play, matchmaking and leaderboards for many Wii, Nintendo DS and Nintendo DSi games. For a comprehensive list of games and services that are affected, please check http://support.nintendo.com/servicesupdate. Users can still play the games in offline mode, which continues to offer a rich game-play experience.
Online play for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games will be unaffected (aside from the Wii mode on Wii U and Nintendo DS games on Nintendo 3DS family systems). Other online functionality, such as access to the Wii Shop Channel, the Nintendo DSi Shop and video-on-demand services, are also not affected at this time.

We at Nintendo sincerely thank our fans for their continued support of our company’s legacy systems. Your enthusiasm for games made for these systems speaks to their longevity, and the passion of Nintendo fans.
List of affected Nintendo software titles
Note: Game functionality that does not require an Internet connection will remain unchanged.
Nintendo DS
100 Classic Books
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Clubhouse Games
Custom Robo Arena
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
Fossil Fighters: Champions
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Mario Kart DS
Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis
Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Mini-Land Mayhem
Metroid Prime Hunters
Personal Trainer: Walking
Picross 3D
Picross DS
Planet Puzzle League
Pokémon Black Version
Pokémon Black Version 2
Pokémon Diamond Version
Pokémon HeartGold Version
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time
Pokémon Pearl Version
Pokémon Platinum Version
Pokémon Ranger: Guardian Signs
Pokémon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Pokémon SoulSilver Version
Pokémon White Version
Pokémon White Version 2
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
Professor Layton and the Last Specter
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Star Fox Command
Style Savvy
Tenchu: Dark Secret
Tetris DS
WarioWare DIY
Nintendo DSiWare
Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again!
Metal Torrent
Number Battle
Wii
Animal Crossing: City Life
Battalion Wars 2
Endless Ocean
Endless Ocean 2: Adventures of the Deep
Excitebots: Trick Racing
Fortune Street
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Sports Mix
Mario Strikers Charged
Pokémon Battle Revolution
Samurai Warriors 3
Sin & Punishment: Star Successor
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Wii Music*
WiiWare
Dr. Mario Online RX
Excitebike: World Rally
LONPOS
Maboshi's Arcade
My Pokémon Ranch
ThruSpace
WarioWare DIY
Other
Wii Speak**
Wii Speak Channel**

(*) Services that require Internet communication ended on June 28, 2013.
(**) As Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection is required to use this title, it is no longer functional


I didn't expect to play Mario Kart Wii online forever.
No big deal really.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 27, 2014)

That list is for the Nintendo-published games.
*ALL* games using CFW regardless of the publisher will be affected.



osirisjem said:


> Here is a copy of the list
> ....


----------



## DeShelly (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## finkmac (Feb 27, 2014)

Kind of annoying... Don't some large parts of Pokémon BW(2) use the WFC? Berries, I think?


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 27, 2014)

look like the 3ds is getting something killed as well
European notice: Nintendo Video service ends on March 31
Nintendo Video service ending in Japan this March
most likely NA as well


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2014)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Hilarious to think that in one thread everyone was complaining about how bad Nintendo online services are and, now that they are closing Wii/DS online services, everyone is crying.


Because bad services are still (slightly) better than no services at all. 

They're axing online multiplayer for their most popular titles. Now, I know Nintendo fears and hates online multiplayer and has wet dreams of everyone getting together in one place to game _as is right an proper_ and not touching the scary evil new "internet" that alienates people, but I doubt this was the goal they were working towards. I can't imagine the pennies they will save on server costs will keep them afloat so that can't be it either. Maybe they are trying to force people to switch to the Wii U? In lieu of actually _having games for it_.


----------



## camurso_ (Feb 27, 2014)

Now I´m really pissed!


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, so Japanese are killing not only dolphins?


----------



## Plstic (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, I'm going to start captureing packets. If there can be private servers for PSO on GameCube, I'm pretty sure we can do it on the Wii/DS too.


----------



## Coto (Feb 27, 2014)

Plstic said:


> Well, I'm going to start captureing packets. If there can be private servers for PSO on GameCube, I'm pretty sure we can do it on the Wii/DS too.


 
i'd help too. For at least mario kart wii and pokemon battle revolution


----------



## Redhorse (Feb 27, 2014)

This is why I don't like it when they trend toward all games having online content/play. That gives them control over how long we may use it. Now about 30% of my total DS game collection is lost (inless someone makes a server for it) which I won't hold my breath for.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 27, 2014)

Plstic said:


> Well, I'm going to start captureing packets. If there can be private servers for PSO on GameCube, I'm pretty sure we can do it on the Wii/DS too.


 
By all means, please do.
There are lots of Japanese DSiWare games that essentially require WFC to even run properly, besides all of the potential lost multiplayer options for Mario Kart/JSS... If there's a mean to capture all games, I hope there's someone who can do it and set the files for private servers.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 27, 2014)

the really sad day is when this happens for xbox 360 and PS3.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 27, 2014)

VashTS said:


> the really sad day is when this happens for xbox 360 and PS3.


It happens all the time. Remember the 64 player online game MAG. Well that closed servers this year. So did Socom and a few other games.
That Metal Gear Online closed last year or was it the year before?
And I just got Homefront this year and didn't realise the servers were gone. I did hear they closed about 6 months after the game was released.

So the PS3 is loosing servers all the time. Sucks for the online only games. 
THATS why I always try to get the games in disc as that way you can always play them. As long as your console works and its not an online only game you can play it. As my console is banned I can still play all my games and even more now thanks to CFW. Thats also a big FU to $ony for banning my account too.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> C'mon, man - WiiConnect24 is useless. I can't think of anything useful that actually uses it, or any important gameplay feature for that matter. That said, you have a point - if it's not supported, it's not full compatibility.


Without WiiConnect24, there is no friend code.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 27, 2014)

VashTS said:


> Sad news! I never really even played Mario Kart Wii enough online  RIP Wii and DS, we hardly knew ye...
> 
> At least I finally can play my collections instead of collecting.


 
The bots are assholes and online players would be even worse but I suppose there's always a way to play it if you want.

By the way, I never really used any of Wii/DS online services because well, they're not that attracting or good. I did play Brawl online once and it was fun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Without WiiConnect24, there is no friend code.


 

The friend code system kinda sucked IMHO


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 27, 2014)

Never really went online much with Nintendo games anyway so w/e. I'm indifferent.


----------



## ForteGospel (Feb 27, 2014)

weatMod said:


> this
> 
> i was just about to post something similar before got ninja
> 
> ...


the 3ds was released 3 years ago, the wii u almost a year and a half, the ps4 was released 4 months ago.

your point is invalid...

and if you are asking for the investors to stand up, they just asked higher jumps for mario as micro transactions...

by the way if everyone loves to play mariokart online, you can always do so on the 3ds, and 10 days after they shut down the servers they release mario kart 8.

if they are doing something wrong is staying with backwards compatibility as its not standard anymore and people could care less... to the point where if you release a last gen game as a digital copy people will buy it anyway, then you can re-release the same fucking game as a "HD" remastered game and people will buy it _again_. thus making tons of dollars out of nothing.

by the way IMO backwards compatibility is a godsend only nintendo keeps doing when they dont really have to, at least they let you play your own old games without paying all over again


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 27, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Without WiiConnect24, there is no friend code.


WiiConnect24 did lots. You could receive messages, the news and weather used it, its like spotpass before it became spotpass.
You had to have it turned on to have standby mode or it was on or off, no standby without WiiConnect24.

Friends code didn't need WiiConnect24, that was like the serial number of the console. It was more for notifications and channel updates like the news and weather channels.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> WiiConnect24 did lots. You could receive messages, the news and weather used it, its like spotpass before it became spotpass.
> You had to have it turned on to have standby mode or it was on or off, no standby without WiiConnect24.
> 
> Friends code didn't need WiiConnect24, that was like the serial number of the console. It was more for notifications and channel updates like the news and weather channels.


To receiver message you need to exchange friend code, unless it is a message from Nintendo.

vWii strips both WiiConnect24 and Friend Code, so many Wii games like require the use of friend code cannot go online. Games like Animal Crossing which requires WiiConnect24 to download DLC is also broken.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2014)

Honestly it was bound to happen and Nintendo needs the server space and money right now.


----------



## Iceclaw (Feb 27, 2014)

Do any DS WFC multiplayer games NOT allow the same multiplayer via local-wireless?

Obviously there are games where DLC needs to be preserved, but that's a mostly a simple matter of sav-file collection.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 27, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> To receiver message you need to exchange friend code, unless it is a message from Nintendo.
> 
> vWii strips both WiiConnect24 and Friend Code, so many Wii games like require the use of friend code cannot go online. Games like Animal Crossing which requires WiiConnect24 to download DLC is also broken.


 
Remember when you walked into the room and the drive slot was flashing its blue light? Thats WiiConnect24 doing its job. It downloads the message in the background hence the name "Wii" "connect" "24" so its connected 24 hours a day. 
If you didn't turn it on you wouldn't get the message until you turned on the console and it connected and downloaded the message in the background. WiiConnect24 did it all in standby mode.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> Remember when you walked into the room and the drive slot was flashing its blue light? Thats WiiConnect24 doing its job. It downloads the message in the background hence the name "Wii" "connect" "24" so its connected 24 hours a day.
> If you didn't turn it on you wouldn't get the message until you turned on the console and it connected and downloaded the message in the background. WiiConnect24 did it all in standby mode.


Yes I know what WiiConnect24 does and what LED does thank you very much.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The friend code system kinda sucked IMHO


 

Is that even a matter of opinion? That's practically an immutable fact.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Yes I know what WiiConnect24 does and what LED does thank you very much.


 
I stopped keeping my Wii on standby after hearing that keeping WiiConnect24 was frying a certain no. of Wii GPUs.  Wii units would overheat with WC24 on all the time, so I installed Bootmii and never went online again, until I did the Wii->Wii U transfer.




Gahars said:


> Is that even a matter of opinion? That's a practically an immutable fact.


 
No, so here's a correction; it sucked donkey balls. I'm glad they abolished it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> C'mon, man - WiiConnect24 is useless. I can't think of anything useful that actually uses it, or any important gameplay feature for that matter. That said, you have a point - if it's not supported, it's not full compatibility.


 
Dont tell you didnt get excited everytime you found the Wii Led Light On. Remember that the Wii had some kind of email service? You could even sent messages to emails and received emails. Also Messages from Nintendo and that kind of stuff. And Pics, etc. Anyway back in that time that was awesome for me lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

Keeping the Wii on standby also friend many consoles' GPUs, didn't it?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 27, 2014)

When PS3 loses its online functionality I predict there'll be a boat of moaners saying "I WANT MY PS PLUS GAEMS BACK!!" not realising they were always rental-type games. Dumbass customers are always a pain to deal with. -.-"

Even though Xbox's "Games With Gold" isn't that good the games are kept permanently so that means whether you revert to Silver membership or Xbox LIVE terminates for Xbox 360 you'll still be able to play them. Sleeping Dogs was a nice way to start off 2014 and my XBL Gold membership ended that month so I guess I was lucky to get that for free of charge.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Keeping the Wii on standby also friend many consoles' GPUs, didn't it?


Some early Wii's fan wouldn't spin when you leave WiiConnect24 on. This caused Wi-Fi board, which sits on top of GPU, to overheat. In return, damages the GPU.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 27, 2014)

uhm..fuck you Nintendo?...oh and Wiiconnect24 was around to get any dumb user to wiis connected to the service to accept the oh so useful "behind the scenes" *updates*...which would conveniently make your HBC vanish...besides the SD loading the Wii's updates back in the day were used to kill the HBC


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Some early Wii's fan wouldn't spin when you leave WiiConnect24 on. This caused Wi-Fi board, which sits on top of GPU, to overheat. In return, damages the GPU.


 

My was an earlier unit ( 2006 model) so I didn't take any chances. I essentially said "screw the WC24" and never kept it on standby at all  Also installed Bootmii and never had to worry about accidentally updating or using said service.


----------



## Magnus87 (Feb 27, 2014)

Any "homebrew" solution to this??


----------



## weatMod (Feb 27, 2014)

ForteGospel said:


> the 3ds was released 3 years ago, the wii u almost a year and a half, the ps4 was released 4 months ago.
> 
> your point is invalid...
> 
> ...


 
uh no removing back compatibility is a mistake, people like to be able to play their old last gen games, and you can not play the wii and ds versions of mariokart online , it dont matter if there is a new version coming out , maybe people want to play the older versions online , those servers cant cost that much to run so there is no excuse really
and no people do not want to have to re-buy something they already paid for and be gouged to death to boot no less, they charge 5 bucks for fucking gameboy titles, its ridiculous ,they already more than made their money on those old ass titles, they are just being cheap fucks, and even if nintendo didnt gouge, which of course they would , cause if they are charging $5 for gameboy games then i can only imagine what they would want for wii or ds titles


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 27, 2014)

So sad to see this. I play Shadow Dragon often and I think the only way you can promote Caeda is with an item bought from the wifi shop


----------



## mr. fancypants (Feb 27, 2014)

so the youtube app from the 3ds is going to be removed or idt the wii app goeing to be removed?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 27, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Really? So many games that I'm sure people still play on that list, especially Mario Kart, Brawl, and Pokemon


 
Mario Kart, yes.

Brawl? Nope. You can find a player every 15 minutes if you are lucky.

And lets not forget the huge amounts of lag and latency that SSBB online mode suffers from, so really there is no need for the servers.


----------



## camurso_ (Feb 27, 2014)

Mario Kart is still rocking and Nintendo wants us to buy a Wii U, so I say "Fuck you, Nintendo!!!"


----------



## avran89 (Feb 27, 2014)

​ 
RIP Nintendo DS (and to an extent Flashcards). You brought me and many others hours upon hours of quality play time.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 27, 2014)

The only shame I can really see here is that, with DQ IX, you don't get access to the DLC shop where you can download all of the extra quests until you do quite a bit of the beginning of the game stuff and start out. The loss of the DLC shop will be disappointing too, as you could find some useful stuff in there, sometimes pretty early on if you had the gold saved up.

For me personally, Picross 3D is periodically fun to go back to, and the loss of the mountain of player made and developer released DLC puzzles will really just suck, since I lost my save file awhile back and no longer have access to an ancient WEP connection.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 27, 2014)

RIP in piece all of our fun.


----------



## windwakr (Feb 27, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> For me personally, Picross 3D is periodically fun to go back to, and the loss of the mountain of player made and developer released DLC puzzles will really just suck, since I lost my save file awhile back and no longer have access to an ancient WEP connection.


 
Picross 3D downloadable puzzles have been preserved:
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/game-saves/download-picross-3d-wfc-puzzles-1-0-f32674.html


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 27, 2014)

windwakr said:


> Picross 3D downloadable puzzles have been preserved:
> http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/game-saves/download-picross-3d-wfc-puzzles-1-0-f32674.html


Well then. I'm a content Picross 3D lover.


----------



## Ozito (Feb 27, 2014)

How much does this affect the Professor Layton games? Always wanted to play that whole series.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2014)

Ozito said:


> How much does this affect the Professor Layton games? Always wanted to play that whole series.


 
This only affects online services, PL doesnt have online services last time i checked


----------



## Ozito (Feb 27, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> This only affects online services, PL doesnt have online services last time i checked


 
Yeah i was thinking the same, but it was in the list.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well then. I'm a content Picross 3D lover.




Makes Two of us   really sucks they even considered this let alone actually going forth with it........cant even count the hours I dissolved into Tetris DS online


----------



## Dracari (Feb 27, 2014)

theres 3 games im intrested in knowing if its affected entirely by the NWC Shutdown.

Megaman Starforce (forming of brotherbands)
Digimon World Dusk/Dawn (what teh extent it's broken)
Final Fantasy III (obtaining Onion Knight)


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2014)

Ozito said:


> How much does this affect the Professor Layton games? Always wanted to play that whole series.


Not much. You can download a few extra puzzles online but you don't need the online stuff to finish the game or unlock all the stuff.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Yeah i was thinking the same, but it was in the list.


 
Just looked it up, PL do downloadable puzzles and whatnot.
That won't be available after the shutdown


----------



## Walker D (Feb 27, 2014)

ugh >_<

well ..it would happens sometime ...but agh!  ..I can't accept it!


----------



## Ozito (Feb 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> Not much. You can download a few extra puzzles online but you don't need the online stuff to finish the game or unlock all the stuff.


 


Black-Ice said:


> Just looked it up, PL do downloadable puzzles and whatnot.
> That won't be available after the shutdown


 
Thanks guys

I'ts not like i will be stuck with only one game, got 4- 5 more to play after The curious village


----------



## Arras (Feb 27, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'ts not like i will be stuck with only one game, got 4- 5 more to play after The curious village


For at least some games in the series there are cheats to unlock the downloadable puzzles, so that's something at least.


----------



## naddel81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> This only affects online services, PL doesnt have online services last time i checked


 


are you kidding? it has the weekly puzzles, which are awesome. so how to get them for future buyers when Ninentdo put them offline?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2014)

naddel81 said:


> are you kidding? it has the weekly puzzles, which are awesome. so how to get them for future buyers when Ninentdo put them offline?


 
I corrected myself as you can see above

And the weekly puzzles can only live as long as the online service its attached to, nothing lasts forever.


----------



## naddel81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I corrected myself as you can see above
> 
> And the weekly puzzles can only live as long as the online service its attached to, nothing lasts forever.


 

you have to be corrected once again. I did a little research and it seems the puzzles are not really downloadable content. they are already in your rom. going online just unlocks them. and there are cheat codes to unlock them, I guess.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2014)

naddel81 said:


> you have to be corrected once again. I did a little research and it seems the puzzles are not really downloadable content. they are already in your rom. going online just unlocks them. and there are cheat codes to unlock them, I guess.


 
Cart locked content?!
Blasphemy

Well no one's missing much then


----------



## naddel81 (Feb 27, 2014)

guess, I'll grab my DS carts of the layton games next weekend and open up an unsecured WiFi-connection with my phone for a few minutes to unlock the puzzles again and play them whenever I want to.

Why does Nintendo stop those services anyway? I guess I could run all of those servers on my home station (an i5 3770k with a cable internet connection) at a cost of a few bucks a year (only electricity, because what else could there be to pay for?).


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 27, 2014)

Question is it just on Wii mode on WiiU & DS mode on 3DS I hope that they atleast let us keep local online play


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 27, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> Question is it just on Wii mode on WiiU & DS mode on 3DS I hope that they atleast let us keep local online play


 
It's the games that loose online functions not the systems they are played on.
Also, Local Online Play?


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Feb 27, 2014)

Online play doesn't last forever, but the games will live on.

Cue Titanic theme song...


----------



## nando (Feb 27, 2014)

i guess they really ended friend codes. 

damn it. fortune street online was actually enjoyable. and custom boards were fun too.


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey if anyone wants to help I've set up a site for collecting packet captures and general information for games.

http://save-nintendo-wifi.com/

Already got some Brawl packets collected: The good news is the actual gameplay is all P2P so we don't have to reverse engineer that. The bad news is the connection phase is encrypted over SSL so that will be difficult to figure out.


----------



## Coto (Feb 27, 2014)

Toad King said:


> Hey if anyone wants to help I've set up a site for collecting packet captures and general information for games.
> 
> http://save-nintendo-wifi.com/
> 
> Already got some Brawl packets collected: The good news is the actual gameplay is all P2P so we don't have to reverse engineer that. The bad news is the connection phase is encrypted over SSL so that will be difficult to figure out.


Nice, I.. know (and i've read) some libs on wireless protocol used by wii, but I haven't taken a chance to RE packets.

I support this 100% (as ninty already disposed of ds and wii..) and i'll be of help as well


----------



## Plstic (Feb 27, 2014)

Toad King said:


> Hey if anyone wants to help I've set up a site for collecting packet captures and general information for games.
> 
> http://save-nintendo-wifi.com/
> 
> Already got some Brawl packets collected: The good news is the actual gameplay is all P2P so we don't have to reverse engineer that. The bad news is the connection phase is encrypted over SSL so that will be difficult to figure out.


 
I'm going to start collecting packets once I get linux mint installed again lol.


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

Plstic said:


> I'm going to start collecting packets once I get linux mint installed again lol.


If you have a router that supports DD-WRT or Tomato you can capture on Windows.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2014)

Nintendo = 0
Hackers = 1


----------



## Coto (Feb 27, 2014)

on the site it says &quot; your forgot an e or it's mispelled to get --->" (php parser) on the mail subject


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

Coto said:


> on the site it says &quot; your forgot an e or it's mispelled to get --->" (php parser) on the mail subject


Thanks, fixed it. I literally just typed this all up a half hour ago.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 27, 2014)

Its reasonable if the only games affected were the ones that weren't popular enough for the connection Its sad to see the services be gone for good for all last gen. Just wish they could have adapted their service to run cheaply, or more closed so that they could afford to keep less-used services indefinitely. At the rate the server activity has deteriorated, it'd probably only take a few less of the servers they use, and all they'd have to pay would be the electricity cost. Maybe I'm ignorant on the subject of Nintendo WFC, but it can't/shouldn't cost more than a few thousand dollars to support NDS/Wii for the entire world each year. An expense thats well worth spending to maintain *customer satisfaction*. And as I was writing that last sentence its more accurate to say hacker satisfaction.... yeah... shut the fucker down.

Though in my opinion, the reason I think these services are neglected because friend codes were/are a frustrating, un-user friendly pain, and the service itself is unreliable. One of my top bookmarks in the past was the page you used to look up error codes.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 27, 2014)

Toad King said:


> If you have a router that supports DD-WRT or Tomato you can capture on Windows.


 
I do have a router flashed with DD-WRT, It's just that it isn't my main router, I use it as a bridge. Stupid UVerse, won't let me pick my own router.


----------



## Toad King (Feb 27, 2014)

Plstic said:


> I do have a router flashed with DD-WRT, It's just that it isn't my main router, I use it as a bridge. Stupid UVerse, won't let me pick my own router.


If both your PC and Wii/DS are connected to it it should work just fine. I have a guide on the site on how to set it up.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 27, 2014)

Toad King said:


> If both your PC and Wii/DS are connected to it it should work just fine. I have a guide on the site on how to set it up.


 
All right I'll go take a look then.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

Guess I'll make a weekend out of some Mario kart Online, before it gets cut off


----------



## Argonitious (Feb 28, 2014)

This is downright awful. Nintendo is ruining some of the best online games ever made.  On the bright side, Toad King's project may have saved the day! Thanks for your efforts, Toad King!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 28, 2014)

what Pokemon BW/2 will be affected 2 is barley 2 years old  can see Pokemon D/P/PL/HG/SS but b/w?


----------



## Cisz (Feb 28, 2014)

It's such a shame. I play Goldeneye 007 from time to time. It really is the best online FPS on the system...


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 28, 2014)

Ozito said:


> How much does this affect the Professor Layton games? Always wanted to play that whole series.


 
It makes 52 puzzles from each of the four games lost forever.
The weekly puzzles. Which are different between regions.


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Feb 28, 2014)

Someone with a decent amount of bandwith should mirror these services, kind of like what these people did with Flipnote Hatena:
src:http://gbatemp.net/threads/flipnote-hatena-server-for-dsi-by-pbsds.361279/
(Opera wont let me post links)


----------



## Sizednochi (Feb 28, 2014)

Mr_Pichu said:


> Online play doesn't last forever, but the games will live on.
> 
> Cue Titanic theme song...


----------



## Videomanman87 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is crazy.  They STILL SELL brand NEW Wii's for crying out loud.  And last I heard they were still manufacturing them.  People still play these games, this is only going to really make people mad.  It certainly does me.  

When they dropped WiiConnect24 that was a sad day, but it didn't have a huge effect as not that many games used it (although it killed services I used).  Now though you are talking the most popular games on the Wii will loose a compent that is in heavy use.

Someone mentioned the WiiU and connect24.  While it doesn't have Wiiconnect24, that is one aspect of the online system and the online WiFI is another.  What all these games use is the WIFI gate, which I believe works on a WiiU.  I don't have a WiiU so I can't check this though.  And after this...it just makes me never want to get a WiiU...

Anyway thanks to those that are looking to making online servers.  I had bought a copy of The Last Story a while ago, and was holding it for a special occasion...guess I will get it out now while the online aspect still works.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 28, 2014)

Welp back to minecrapt.


----------



## GBA rocks (Feb 28, 2014)

Videomanman87 said:


> This is crazy. They STILL SELL brand NEW Wii's for crying out loud


 
I haven't seen a network-capable Wii on shelves (of big stores) for months, at least in Europe. Only Wii Minis.

Now we all know why the Wii Mini was offline only to begin with.


----------



## clemull (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope they can finally release Flipnote Studio 3D,


> _*Flipnote Studio 3D*_, known in Japan as _*Moving Notepad 3D*_ (うごくメモ帳 3D _Ugoku Memochō Surī Dī_?), (originally announced as _Flipnote Memo_,)[3] is a free
> The application was released in Japan on July 24, 2013. It was set for an August 2013 release in North America and Europe, but due to "unexpectedly high" usage of the online services in Japan, the application's release was delayed for both regions.[6] Nintendo has yet to offer any further statements with regards to this title's release in North America and Europe.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 28, 2014)

RIP.... WIFI online games.....    but you can play and trade into friends (for Pokemon) by offline only.....


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 28, 2014)

RIP in peace Pokemon games.


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 28, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> For those whining about nintendo doing it, I'm wondering how many of you are actually still playing those titles.
> Just a question like that. 'Cause I own a few of those titles and to be honest, I've moved on.
> Still it does suck I guess.


 

Literally just discovered the MK Wii CGTP Revolution pack today: http://wiki.tockdom.com/wiki/CTGP_Revolution

200+ new tracks, a few physics/mechanics tweaks and improved Wifi UI features. The community's still active so it sucks that we only have until May, but ironically I found out about the MK Wii scene because of the Wifi shutdown :\


----------



## Plstic (Feb 28, 2014)

2ndApex said:


> Literally just discovered the MK Wii CGTP Revolution pack today: http://wiki.tockdom.com/wiki/CTGP_Revolution
> 
> 200+ new tracks, a few physics/mechanics tweaks and improved Wifi UI features. The community's still active so it sucks that we only have until May, but ironically I found out about the MK Wii scene because of the Wifi shutdown :\


 
From what I'm reading on the on the MKWii forums is that Mr. Bean already has a private server to go.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2014)

Plstic said:


> From what I'm reading on the on the MKWii forums is that Mr. Bean already has a private server to go.


 

The guy can't cook a Christmas turkey without wearing it like a headpiece, and now you're telling me he's in charge of a server?

Wacky hijinks must be afoot.


----------



## megatokyo500 (Feb 28, 2014)

The FULL list of affected games should be added to the opening post: http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/gameslist/games-wifi.jsp

This is actually a much bigger deal than most people realize; it's not just Nintendo killing off servers for their own games, WFC is the "key to the door" for many third party online games. Taking it down will also kill online play for all those titles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> RIP in peace Pokemon games.


Much as I dislike to be that guy I do have to point out the case of RAS syndrome there.

Something to not make it just one of those posts.

I see people mentioning Mario Kart hacks, almost as though it is something Nintendo should care about. Nobody has yet said it out loud but it does seem to be brushing up against it.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 28, 2014)

megatokyo500 said:


> The FULL list of affected games should be added to the opening post: http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/gameslist/games-wifi.jsp
> 
> This is actually a much bigger deal than most people realize; it's not just Nintendo killing off servers for their own games, WFC is the "key to the door" for many third party online games. Taking it down will also kill online play for all those titles.


Basically killing all DS and Wii online service.


----------



## HNKii (Feb 28, 2014)

windwakr said:


> Hopefully some people start trying to preserve any content available through WFC.
> 
> Picross 3D has a ton of puzzle packs available through WFC, for example. Jam with the Band has songs, but I'm pretty those have all been preserved. I'm sure there's countless other games with stuff like this that could be lost for good.


 
Yeah, I'm downloading tons of DLCs for Wario Ware DIY and Mario VS Dk

I sent this to the customer service of Nintendo of America. Waiting for reply.


> I've just heard the news of Nintendo going to shut off the Nintendo WFC servers last night, and I was too shocked to sleep after I heard the news, I was even a bit furious, since I was a great fan of Nintendo DS and Wii games. However, now I do understand that you have to focusing on serving the Wii U and the 3DS, which is pretty reasonable for Wii and DS to step aside since Nintendo WFC has been serving for ten years.
> However, there are some games that support free DLC download, like the Mario VS DK series and WarioWare DIY (Showcase as well), many of the downloaded contents are great creations by its players filled with creativity(Some of which are even made by Nintendo)! If they just vanish together with the Nintendo WFC server, that would be a HUGE LOSS to both the players and Nintendo!
> A good way of solving this problem is to release a disk/cartridge, or a free download program on Nintendo.com, wii shop channel, or Nintendo eshop containg all of the downloadable contents. When the program(downloaded or on disk) is run on a PC, a owner of the game that supports DLC could connect his or her Wii or DS to that PC via the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB, or some other Means. Then the Nintendo DS would read the data of the disk and would "think" that it's connected to a server with DLCs, thus the player could download the DLCs easily.
> The disk/cartridge(or downloadable software on eshop) could also be made for Wii or WiiU and/or 3DS or DS, running the software allowing another DS/Wii console to connect to its"internet" and download the DLCs.
> ...





Toad King said:


> If you have a router that supports DD-WRT or Tomato you can capture on Windows.


 
How can I get my routers a custom firmware? Mine's D-link


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 28, 2014)

Plstic said:


> From what I'm reading on the on the MKWii forums is that Mr. Bean already has a private server to go.



Wait, is there anyway to access and play on these servers yet? 



FAST6191 said:


> I see people mentioning Mario Kart hacks, almost as though it is something Nintendo should care about. Nobody has yet said it out loud but it does seem to be brushing up against it.


 

It's not about the hacks, it's about the active online communities and paying customers who still use these severs. I happened to talk about the hacks because I just found out about them today,  but they also happen to be the reason why the MKWii and Brawl/Project M communities are still so active today.


----------



## HNKii (Feb 28, 2014)

Btw, I'm trying to collect WWDIY microgames and Mario VS DK DSi levels
and I have a few questions:
1 Does WWDIy and WWDIY　showcase has the same library of microgames?
2 Does WWDIY US and WWDIY　PAL have the same library of micriogames?
3 How many levels are there for Mario VS DK on DSi?
4 How can I hack My dsi(v1.4.4)?


----------



## Plstic (Feb 28, 2014)

2ndApex said:


> Wait, is there anyway to access and play on these servers yet?


 
I don't think so yet, but i'd imagine he's going to release them soon because of the news.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 28, 2014)

HNKii said:


> How can I get my routers a custom firmware? Mine's D-link


Customer firmware for router has no use in this situation. I don't know why Toad King brought it up in the first place.


----------



## Toad King (Feb 28, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Customer firmware for router has no use in this situation. I don't know why Toad King brought it up in the first place.


Because a custom firmware router allows you to directly forward the packets from one connection to another computer on the network, for easy copying. Most stock firmwares do not allow this kind of control.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2014)

Inactive Thread


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 28, 2014)

Toad King said:


> Because a custom firmware router allows you to directly forward the packets from one connection to another computer on the network, for easy copying. Most stock firmwares do not allow this kind of control.


Again, what exactly are you trying to do here?

If this is about using private server to substitute Nintendo server, what you need is private DNS server. Not custom firmware.

EDIT: I read your other post, I see what you are trying to do.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe this is Nintendo's way of killing Pokegen?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 28, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Maybe this is Nintendo's way of killing Pokegen?


Nah. This is Nintendo way of pushing people to 3DS + Pokemon X/Y and getting people to subscribe Pokebank service.


----------



## HNKii (Feb 28, 2014)

Toad King said:


> Because a custom firmware router allows you to directly forward the packets from one connection to another computer on the network, for easy copying. Most stock firmwares do not allow this kind of control.


 
Is there other ways besides custom firmware? Since my family won't let me tamper with our router...
By the way ,are MKWii and SSBB packets complete?


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 28, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> It's the games that loose online functions not the systems they are played on.
> Also, Local Online Play?


 
I  don't mean to be rude but I knew that I was asking if we would be able to atleast keep multi player functionality  but thank you for answering my question perhaps in the future we might be able to make our own homebrew network for the DS/Wii


----------



## Toad King (Feb 28, 2014)

HNKii said:


> Is there other ways besides custom firmware? Since my family won't let me tamper with our router...
> By the way ,are MKWii and SSBB packets complete?


Yeah. Logging from an emulator should work in theory, and it might be possible to set up a smartphone to log mobile hotspot communication. Either that or grab an old ethernet hub or managed switch and log it from there.

The logs I have from MKWii and SSBB right now only deal with simple stuff, like connecting and getting in a match. I don't have packets on stuff like friends, bans, friendcode generation, etc.


----------



## HNKii (Feb 28, 2014)

Toad King said:


> Yeah. Logging from an emulator should work in theory, and it might be possible to set up a smartphone to log mobile hotspot communication. Either that or grab an old ethernet hub or managed switch and log it from there.
> 
> The logs I have from MKWii and SSBB right now only deal with simple stuff, like connecting and getting in a match. I don't have packets on stuff like friends, bans, friendcode generation, etc.


 
I  do have an Android smartphone, I think that may help. A program for Ripping packages please?


----------



## steveroo (Feb 28, 2014)

what about friend codes? can I play games with wiispeak and friends codes? after May 20th

I find this kind of sad... but wii's online lack of microphone and games selection wasn't that great for online multiplayer


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hopefully the next SSB will finally get a release date after this to build more hype.


----------



## MassiveRican (Feb 28, 2014)

NOOOO!!!!!! I love playing Project M with the Wi-Fi safe code set. I really hope that custom servers will be made, but the online brawl community is huge, I'm sure it'll be difficult to maintain a good experience but I hope it can and will be done. I would help and donate for server costs.


----------



## DRWS (Feb 28, 2014)

http://pc.gamespy.com/articles/122/1227460p1.html

Fun fact: GameSpy runs the Nintendo WFC servers.


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Damn it, I was so close to finally finishing my dex in black 2... now what am I gonna do?  There are still some entries that I am completely missing, and because of the way game freak coded the goddamn GTS, I can't even request them because I hadn't *SEEN* them yet. I only JUST NOW figured out how and was able to get the regi's... 

Talk about being put on a goddamn time crunch.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2014)

Played Brawl online like... once. And it was basically unplayable.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2014)

I've seen like 3 people say RIP in peace and it's bugging the hecky out of me. 
Why do they want people to rest in peace in peace?!


----------



## Obveron (Feb 28, 2014)

Stop the bus, Mario Kart Wii and SSBB online are being shutdown?!?!  I play both of these, daily (well CTGP and Project M).



Hells Malice said:


> Nintendo reeeeeally wants people to buy a WiiU.


but the WiiU is backwards compatible with Wii, which was a major selling point, now they're killing wifi connectivity on those games, and I'm pissed.  I feel like shipping Nintendo my Wii-u along with a big pile of $%[email protected]
Do they even care about their customers?


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Obveron said:


> but the WiiU is backwards compatible with Wii, which was a major selling point, now they're killing wifi connectivity on those games, and I'm pissed. I feel like shipping Nintendo my Wii-u along with a big pile of $%[email protected]
> Do they even care about their customers?


They stopped caring precisely when Iwata kicked Reggie off the CEO spot and let the xenophobe run both Nintendo of America _and_ Japan.

The fact that Nintendo _still_ has yet to get something out for WiiU that is a definitive system seller is inexcusable on their part, *not us as gamers* who are still waiting on them to produce.


----------



## naddel81 (Feb 28, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Played Brawl online like... once. And it was basically unplayable.


 

was it ever playable? I tried it a few times. always loading forever or no enemies found or laggy as shit. I do not call that "online play"





Obveron said:


> Stop the bus, Mario Kart Wii and SSBB online are being shutdown?!?! I play both of these, daily (well CTGP and Project M).


 
you mean SSBB is playable for you? proof or it did not happen!


----------



## Obveron (Feb 28, 2014)

Unreal, I can still buy Mario Kart Wii brand new at my local Futureshop and Walmart.
It isn't even that I'll no longer be able to play CTGP and ProjectM that makes me mad. It's that if they can't continue to support popular games, why should anyone trust they'll continue to support the Wii-u or 3ds games in the future. Nintendo have just proven they'll abandon active communities at the drop of a hat, that's not the kind of company I can get behind. It's a shame, Nintendo was one of those companies that I truly loved as a child. Now they are proving to be the worst gaming company of this decade.



naddel81 said:


> was it ever playable? I tried it a few times. always loading forever or no enemies found or laggy as shit. I do not call that "online play"
> 
> you mean SSBB is playable for you? proof or it did not happen!


Just ProjectM


----------



## Sizednochi (Feb 28, 2014)

Obveron said:


> why should anyone trust they'll continue to support the Wii-u or 3ds games in the future. Nintendo have just proven they'll abandon active communities at the drop of a hat, that's not the kind of company I can get behind. It's a shame, Nintendo was one of those companies that I truly loved as a child. Now they are proving to be the worst gaming company of this decade.


 
There you go.

http://nintendoeverything.com/iwata...o-network-ids-incorporating-of-smart-devices/



> In addition, we tried to encourage consumers to upgrade from an existing handheld device to a new handheld device, or from an existing console to a new console, by providing backward compatibility that enabled them to take their software assets from their existing system. *However, we became disconnected with our consumers with the launch of each new device as we could only form device-based relationships.*
> 
> On Wii U, we launched Nintendo Network IDs, which are abbreviated as NNIDs. *This is the first step of our efforts to transform customer relationship management from device-based to account-based, namely, consumer-based, through which we aim to establish long-term relationships with individual consumers, unaffected by the lifespans of our systems*. Our future platform will connect with our consumers *based on accounts, not devices.*
> 
> As a second step, Nintendo 3DS became compatible with NNIDs in December 2013. Nintendo 3DS was originally designed for a device-based management system, so making it account-compatible at a later time meant that not all of its features were perfect. H*owever, we feel that we have taken a step in the right direction as we now have a uniformly managed system in which we are connected with our consumers on both handheld devices and consoles.*


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2014)

If this means increased and improved online support for Wii U, then I'm all for them killing those online services for Wii and DS. When you take into account the Wii Mini doesn't even have online, then this move starts to make sense. They were in the process for quite some time.


----------



## SS4 (Feb 28, 2014)

The list seems to be only 1st party titles, so does that mean 3rd party games that have online play won't be affected?

But it seems like Nintendo always does this all the time to force ppl onto new platform.


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 28, 2014)

SS4 said:


> The list seems to be only 1st party titles, so does that mean 3rd party games that have online play won't be affected?


 
Pretty sure most third parties killed off their online play _well before this announcement_. Then again, most third party Wii and DS games were measurably terrible, or lacked online capability to begin with.


----------



## SS4 (Feb 28, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Pretty sure most third parties killed off their online play _well before this announcement_. Then again, most third party Wii and DS games were measurably terrible, or lacked online capability to begin with.


 
Yeah like Monster Hunter Tri . . . such a shame, and Monster Hunter Online doesnt seem to be making its way to North America i might have to get a Wii U soon . . .


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 28, 2014)

SS4 said:


> Yeah like Monster Hunter Tri . . . such a shame, and Monster Hunter Online doesnt seem to be making its way to North America i might have to get a Wii U soon . . .


 
Monster Hunter Tri's online service ended long time ago.
As far as I hear people talking about MHO, the game isn't that great anyway. 
Since HD Version of MH4U wasn't announced yet I would rather recommend you getting a 3DS instead of Wii U.


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 28, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> If this means increased and improved online support for Wii U, then I'm all for them killing those online services for Wii and DS. When you take into account the Wii Mini doesn't even have online, then this move starts to make sense. They were in the process for quite some time.


 
_In theory_, it sounds sound to be able to provided extended/continued support. However, ultimately only time will tell if they live up to these purported promises. Lord knows that their handling of such a transition has certainly not been even remotely smooth in any way.


----------



## aos10 (Feb 28, 2014)

http://en.pokemon-gl.com/



> The Pokémon Global Link (PGL) service for _Pokémon Black Version_, _Pokémon White Version_,
> _Pokémon Black Version 2_, and _Pokémon White Version 2_ has closed down as of January 14, 2014.
> Please keep the following in mind when playing _Pokémon Black Version_, _Pokémon White Version_,
> _Pokémon Black Version 2_ and _Pokémon White Version 2_.
> ...


 


> *■ The following services will continue to be available:*
> Global Trade Station (GTS)
> Wi-Fi Random Matchups in Free Mode
> Wi-Fi Club


 
no need for panic


----------



## snk4ever (Mar 1, 2014)

Not fair Nintendo. I still play Tetris DS occasionally. If you're not providing the service anymore, provide the source code to the server-side software.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 1, 2014)

aos10 said:


> http://en.pokemon-gl.com/
> 
> no need for panic


Well, Sony also said that they would retain support for Linux on the PS3's that still had them, and look how quickly they went back on their word for that one, too.


----------



## aos10 (Mar 1, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Well, Sony also said that they would retain support for Linux on the PS3's that still had them, and look how quickly they went back on their word for that one, too.


you can always use the FAKE GTS sites


----------



## Arras (Mar 1, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I've seen like 3 people say RIP in peace and it's bugging the hecky out of me.
> Why do they want people to rest in peace in peace?!


rip in pieces


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 1, 2014)

aos10 said:


> you can always use the FAKE GTS sites


Not if WFC fails to work as well. And the GTS is still terri-bad.

**EDIT**

Re-reading straight from the horse's ass mouth, Nintendo is cutting offline the Nintendo WFC service... which Pokemon is programmed to connect to _before_ it even attempts to look for a GTS server. So this pretty much cuts *every* Wii and DS game that could still go online, and might even indirectly affect early 3DS online titles, too.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok Really though Nintendo? your gonna hurt so many fans by doing this.

May 20th:
The day of Apocalypse is near...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 1, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I've seen like 3 people say RIP in peace and it's bugging the hecky out of me.
> Why do they want people to rest in peace in peace?!


 
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/rip-in-peace


----------



## w!! (Mar 1, 2014)

So I already did a rant about the full switch to digital and how that will kill the "game collector" and now we are getting to the killing of web-based content and killing the game itself for the most part.

I'd like to see either:

1. Nintendo releases a final update to allow you to point to a new server of your choice and releases the server-side software/configuration to allow willing parties hose the software to allow the Wii to continue to find other Wiis on the server and establish peer-to-peer connections required to play most games.

or

2. Nintendo allows 3rd party game companies to stand up their own servers, and then the 3rd party game vendors issue patches to point their games to their own servers and host the server side software.

But... there's no money in that, so it won't happen. And this is clearly a try to push of Wii users to the Wii-U.

Someone in the homebrew community would need to sniff the packets, figure out the communication standard and we would either have to proxy Ninty's servers to a homebrew server, or patch the console to point to somewhere else.

And yes, services have died before, and this isn't really specific to Nintendo, I'd like to see all game service providers build something in to their model to address this. I remember PC games that used to allow you to host a server for MMO's or do a local network peer search to find other gamers looking to play... so this isn't undoable.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 1, 2014)

Good times on Mario Kart Wii Wifi. Using that universal item modifier on Wifi. Good times. Kinda sad to see this go, but I do play on Tetris Ds wifi a lot still.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 2, 2014)

i'm shocked other games were not on the list.

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars

but i heard all games are getting there plugs pulled.


----------



## Plstic (Mar 2, 2014)

Toad King said:


> If both your PC and Wii/DS are connected to it it should work just fine. I have a guide on the site on how to set it up.


 

It's not working I think it's because I'm on a micro build.
In the ssh console when I type modprobe ipt_ROUTE and it says "can't open device IP: no such file.


----------



## Toad King (Mar 2, 2014)

Plstic said:


> It's not working I think it's because I'm on a micro build.
> In the ssh console when I type modprobe ipt_ROUTE and it says "can't open device IP: no such file.


Yeah, DD-WRT micro builds don't have the route module, so you'll have to use one of the other methods.


----------



## Coto (Mar 2, 2014)

Exactly, DDWRT lacks the module for running firewall / packet clone. (Took me a few hours to figure it out..)
So I grabbed the PCAP(s) available. Those are useful


----------



## _v3 (Mar 2, 2014)

If anyone's interested, here's the full list of games that are getting the plug.
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/gameslist/games-wifi.jsp
Stupidest move ever, they even put backwards compatibility in the 3ds and Wii Poo (U). Nintendo is just getting dumber day after day.


----------



## naddel81 (Mar 2, 2014)

there are dozens of cool games with a useful online functionality. I really do not get why nintendo wants to make it UNline rather than online.
it would cost them nothing. I could host those games on my old laptop for 10 bucks a year.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Mar 2, 2014)

placebooooo said:


> Wait, so we arent going to be able to play online through wii or ds? why are they doing this? Are we going to get these features back?! This kind of makes me mad because it reminds me of apple somehow; if you have an iphone 3gs, ipod touch 2 etc... the updates for those systems are killed and you are forced to upgrade. Yeah lots of fun, apple, oops, nintendo!


 

Bad analogy. Apple makes sense, in fact their support is great, the fact that iPhone 4 even has ios 7 is unbelievable. You need to understand that the new update just cannot be handeled on old phones. If you want to have ios 7 only our iphone 3g, you should be prepared for it dying every 30 minutes, and freezing every 30 milliseconds in the every 30 seconds that it will be lagging in the every 30 minutes it will be dying. This is a different issue.


----------



## Videomanman87 (Mar 3, 2014)

I hope that someone captures and reverse enginer/makes a server for Goldeneye, Conduit and Conduit 2.  I checked GoldenEye tonight and didn't seem to find anyone there.  A few months back there was still quite a few people running around.  Guess everyone got WiiU's or some other console for Christmas.

Really sad, I liked the online features of those games. :/


----------



## GHANMI (Mar 3, 2014)

Especially the RPG-y and board games are threatened since they're too niche/low profile to matter that much, even though their online features are quite robust (especially Advance Wars, Blue Dragon Awakened Shadow, Phantasy Star Zero and lots of other Japan-only games)


----------



## pasc (Mar 3, 2014)

So no more MPH or Starforce....

Atleast give us a MP game again...

Capcom cannot be counted on either way


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone been able to successfully third-party the Nintendo WFC? That might be our only hope at this point.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 5, 2014)

why dont we  as a community elect someone of a group of people to host new servers for these games and either donate funds or computers/parts they need to keep things going.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sad to see it gone, although every game I played online on Mario Kart Wii was filled with cheaters. I'll never forgot the one time I won against a guy who was constantly spamming blue shells.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Mar 5, 2014)

That is why I am ready for Mario kart 8


----------



## wojiaolsya (Mar 6, 2014)

Nintendo


----------

